# 2 males together?



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guy i wanted to know if i can have 2 male apbt living together with out war?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

expect war...


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

jaymo's starting to get to be a real d*)k around other males his age lately. He doesn't want to hurt go to hurt the puppies and he doesn't like getting snapped at by the older ones so he leaves them alone, but the with ones close to his age, he's getting very VERY aggressive in his play. It's like he's trying to get the other dogs angry. The only other dog that loves it as much as him is Iris the most aggressive and athletic pointer at the park... it's great the exercise they get together, but after they're done Jameson's face has little scrapes and pinches in it..... moral of the story is that it's getting to the point that I read about where he can't really be around other males in his age group. One of my friends told me too that one of his dogs broke out of his crate and he came home to one dead bloody dog and another with skin ripped open. probably shouldn't leave them alone together


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

It could go either way-just depends on the dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The answer is Yes .. But you should have a breaking stick in your home and always be prepared to crate an rotate if at any given time your 2 males decide they don't want to be-friend each other any longer. IMO it does not matter if it's male or female male/male female/female always be prepared for fights and do not ever leave them to play unattended not even for a second. I have 2 females and 1 male now all pups... I am raising them all together but that still does not mean they will never have a fight or get along all the time. Just always think one step ahead of your dogs good luck

Also be on the extra look out with toys sticks and bones, treats, ect. sometimes those things can trigger fights and quickly


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

The little nylon breaking sticks Sadie is speaking of can be had for around $10 shipped. We've got two here at the house, and I keep one in my car since I rotate taking turns with my dogs on who goes to the river for a good swim and walk around the lake.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I have 2 males and haven't had an issue. So I would say yes.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply but for know ill just stick with one dog i dont want to see a dog fight or try to stop one, it seems like a mess ill wait until i get a bigger kennel where it is divide in two so that the two dog are apart when iam not there
thanks again


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It always deoends on the dogs. 
Even dogs that are opposite sex can have issues. 
There is no way to predict it.
The best you can do is really learn to know your dogs, their comfort levels, if they have any triggers, keep high value toys and food away unless they are out individually, do obedience training and never leave them out together unattended etc.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Chances are they will eventually get into it, especially over toys as they tend to parade around taunting each other with them. I have two adult males and two adult females (all intact) and the females are just as territorial as the males. I would def suggest being prepared to seperate them. I personally like to keep things balanced by letting them play together in pairs (male and female). Inside they all respect the rules of the house and I do not have any trouble with any of them but outside is a whole different story. That dominance comes out in them. They spend most of their time peeing over one another's territory...... I have told them that none of this is their territory, it's all mine but they don't hear so well sometimes! ha ha


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MADBood said:


> Chances are they will eventually get into it, especially over toys as they tend to parade around taunting each other with them. I have two adult males and two adult females (all intact) and the females are just as territorial as the males. I would def suggest being prepared to seperate them. I personally like to keep things balanced by letting them play together in pairs (male and female). Inside they all respect the rules of the house and I do not have any trouble with any of them but outside is a whole different story. That dominance comes out in them. They spend most of their time peeing over one another's territory...... I have told them that none of this is their territory, it's all mine but they don't hear so well sometimes! ha ha


Exactly how Luke and Jesse are outside. Luke is way more dominant outside. He doesn't let Jesse get away with anything. Always peeing over each other.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Today is officially Jameson's last day at the off-leash dog park AROUND THE CORNER from our condo. HuGe BumBER! He won't stop trying to bite the male dogs at the dog park. Each visit has gotten worse. He's instigating all of the problems. We lasted less than 5 minutes today. It's over. Tomorrow I get the flirtpole and wear his butt out before noon. He seemed to be getting better every visit until the last 3. I can't figure it out. He took a slap on the hiney today while snarling at a dog while I was putting his leash back on! I didn't know how else to chill him out.


----------



## nouseforaname (Aug 18, 2008)

responsible owners would never allow two APBT's have any alone time, supervision is a must or take the chance of coming home and finding a blood shed mess and dead dogs.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well like everyone has already stated, "expect". Two pits of the same sex can go their entire lives without fighting but there is a slim chance. Fighting eachother is what they were created for. And if you should happen to acclimate them correctly they may go quite a while without a fight but know this; when two pits get into a fight, a real fight, they hold a grudge. My females went a while with no fights and then one day one left the house, came back, and things were never the same between them. We use the crate and rotate system here and it's a huge pain in the butt. Unless you are keeping these two males for work/show purposes I highly recommend that you don't go in that direction.


----------



## geoffsouth (Aug 12, 2008)

i agree it depends on the dogs da, but my female apbt always tries to play fight with my older douschound or however u spell it and he gets quite aggresive and has left her with a scratch or two, so just always be ready, most dogs ive ever had have been territorial so i always keep a breaking stick in the yard and the house


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> I have 2 males and haven't had an issue. So I would say yes.


even if your dogs get along fine it doesent mean that others will, your statement can be misleading


----------

